# Ich treatment hurting molly?



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I've been treating my 10g tank for ich since Saturday 05/20 and today I noticed my marble molly is getting some shiny blue spots on his sides. I'm guessing this is from the blue ich treatment, but is it something I need to worry about or will it go away on it's own when I'm done treating the tank? I'm using Rid-Ich for the treatment.

My tank stats incase they're needed:

Amonia = 0
Nitrate = 20
Nitrite = 0
GH = 75
KH = 40
PH = 6.8

I'm currently keeping the temp at 80 degrees F. I tried going higher but my molly didn't seem to like it so I've left it at 80.

The molly is a male and he's in there with 2 ottos. I had a dwarf gourami in there but he was the one to catch the ich and he didn't make it so it's just those 3 for now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Shiny blue spots are nothing to worry about in mollies. You might even get shiny gold spots.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Cool, thanks OldSalt.


----------

